# cheats



## thepredictor (Dec 8, 2004)

help me with cheats for grand theft auto vice city i'm stuck as usual and don't know my way around

please helpm me


----------



## NateO (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello,

With all due respect, what are you talking about/asking for? Gaming advice?


----------



## thepredictor (Dec 8, 2004)

do you have no respect for gaming our are you just a boffin


----------



## NateO (Dec 8, 2004)

I beg your pardon? Am I a scientist? No.


----------



## thepredictor (Dec 8, 2004)

hey i was only jokind if you don't know you don't know i'm sorry if i affended you


----------



## NateO (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm trying to get some clarity on what you are asking for, I'm having trouble discerning your request from your posts.

If you're interested in Grand Theft Auto advice, which I personally have never played, the following might help:

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/game/31127.html
http://www.google.com/search?q=grand+theft+auto+message+board


----------



## thepredictor (Dec 9, 2004)

hey thanks it worked you're cool


----------

